
DeepMind’s StarCraft 2 AI is now better than 99.8 percent of all human players - nmstoker
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/30/20939147/deepmind-google-alphastar-starcraft-2-research-grandmaster-level
======
nmstoker
Frustratingly there's no sources linked to, but it looks like this story was
placed with several sites (eg Verge, Independent, BBC, Yahoo Entertainment)
and possibly embargoed until 6pm (given the similarity in publication times
for a story that would take more than a few minutes to edit!)

~~~
tim333
I think this is the deepmind release
[https://deepmind.com/blog/article/AlphaStar-Grandmaster-
leve...](https://deepmind.com/blog/article/AlphaStar-Grandmaster-level-in-
StarCraft-II-using-multi-agent-reinforcement-learning)

~~~
nmstoker
Thanks - I'd only seem the health one at the top of their blog when I went
earlier

